# New Site



## tropics (Oct 5, 2017)

I am unable to bring up any of my old post
I get the 404 error
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't even have any old posts.

Give it some time.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

tropics said:


> I am unable to bring up any of my old post
> I get the 404 error
> Richie





c farmer said:


> I don't even have any old posts.
> 
> Give it some time.



I have reported this.. hopefully the redirects will sync up at some point.


----------



## tropics (Oct 5, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> I have reported this.. hopefully the redirects will sync up at some point.


Thanks Jeff & Adam 
I'll check back ina few days
Richie


----------



## sqwib (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah me too, I had to update my signature with corrected links, Got Bears and mine fixed just need to get Gary's fixed but cant find it.

It's a moot point however because all the links on the index page are showing 404 Not Found

All google searches are throwing the 404 Not Found


Old SMF
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173915/sqwibs-cooks-all-in-one-place

New SMF
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/sqwibs-cooks-all-in-one-place.173915/


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2017)

I reported that to Jeff earlier.
He said it might correct itself within 24 hours.
I Relinked my Signature, like you did, but all my Links get the 404 too, so do Case's, & Gary's.
My guess is if it doesn't correct itself, we'll have to find each one & add a new link to each one, like we did the Signature Link???

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

I just reported this to the migration team and they are looking into it.


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2017)

I checked my old post,everything seems to be working good now :D
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2017)

Okay so 5 minutes after I posted above I get this


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2017)

My links seem to be working.

Al


----------

